# CHALKPIT LANE, SURREY going S from The Ridge down to Oxted



## gbs (24 Feb 2017)

This lane could be a useful part of a new route, I have never heard any previous mention, Does anyone have comment on condition, steepness and traffic volume please?


----------



## jefmcg (24 Feb 2017)

https://www.strava.com/segments/4800153

22% and 42kph. Suggests that it's ok.


----------



## Red17 (6 Mar 2017)

Gets a mention here alongside a few nearby roads

http://www.broleur.com/top-10-toughest-climbs-in-the-surrey-pyrenees/


Going down it is a damn site easier than going up it.

Road is pretty good - some traffic but generally not too busy when I've done it.


----------

